# 09 Specialized P2 Alluminum on the way



## JesseRohr (Sep 21, 2008)

Just ordered it today at lunch. I grew up on 20" stuff and have been riding an Outlook Pro for the last few years and finally just dropped the coin on a decent ride. I was torn between the STP 0 and the P 2 but the P Series stuff just seems to fit my needs better and the 400 price difference didn't hurt either. 

I'll post some pics when it shows up later this week.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

where are they selling p2's for 400$?


----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

he meant the 400 dollar DIFFERENCE between the bikes
post up on how it rides and give a good review, because I am seriously considering the bike.


----------



## JesseRohr (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah...I plan to write a review and my experiences for sure.


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

I got an 09 p.2 at the beginning of spring. Its a solid bike for sure but parts will start to wear out at about a month. The first to go will be something in the drive train. The first part I had to replace was the bash guard. Took a big chunk out of it because it was plastic and bought a race face alum one.

The next thing to go was the rear rim. Bent the crap out it on a few bad landings.
Youll want to upgrade the brakes too. The J3s are alright but 5 or 7s is what youll want. The 3s might work for you depending on your weight though. Dont judge them immediately either, wait till they wear in abit. I noticed a huge difference once the pads started to see some use.
After that I bet your rear derailleur goes bad. The X5 only lasted me a couple of weeks, mainly because I bent the actuation arm, doubt itll happen again though.
The rear hub has developed an awful clunk to it also. I plan on replacing that in the near future.

But other than that.... solid bike

Oh! and the grips... if you wear gloves when you ride the grips will wear out pretty rapidly. I replaced mine with ODI rogue lock ons; such a good upgrade that was, I think I got better because I upgraded my grips


----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

LandoCommando said:


> I got an 09 p.2 at the beginning of spring. Its a solid bike for sure but parts will start to wear out at about a month. The first to go will be something in the drive train. The first part I had to replace was the bash guard. Took a big chunk out of it because it was plastic and bought a race face alum one.
> 
> The next thing to go was the rear rim. Bent the crap out it on a few bad landings.
> Youll want to upgrade the brakes too. The J3s are alright but 5 or 7s is what youll want. The 3s might work for you depending on your weight though. Dont judge them immediately either, wait till they wear in abit. I noticed a huge difference once the pads started to see some use.
> ...


Would you say that it is a good bike despite those minor problems?
im pretty light so I wont beat the sh1t out of it


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

leif20 said:


> Would you say that it is a good bike despite those minor problems?
> im pretty light so I wont beat the sh1t out of it


Oh definitely. Im a bigger guy at 6'3" and 220lbs so that had something to do with the destruction Im sure 

Once you get used to the weight of the bike the thing jumps itself.


----------



## JesseRohr (Sep 21, 2008)

Im 5'9" and about 195lbs so I am not much lighter than you. Although I am pretty hard on things. If I break something it's just time for an upgrade...so I don't mind. 

My tracking info show it will be at my LBS tomorrow afternoon so this weekend it gets it's first test. Then Next weekend I am heading to NYC to do some real urban riding. 

How did you like the Rythm Lite tires??


----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

i also want to know if im going to have to replace the rhythm tires with holy rollers, because thats more cash
also lando, why didnt you make the bike singlespeed if youre using it for jumping


----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

also, maybe someone can shed some light on whether, in general, what is better for jumping: aluminum or cromoly
as in p2 cr-mo or p2 aluminum


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Steel is better for jumping. It bends instead of breaking...usually.


----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

EndersShadow said:


> Steel is better for jumping. It bends instead of breaking...usually.


thats what makes me wonder why companies even bother with aluminum frames... if the steel is the way to go, why is it thatmost expensive bikes are aluminum frames?
obviously the alum is very strong, but do ya get what im sayin here?


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Aluminum is cheaper.


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

I gots an 08 P2 Aluminum, I love the bike. I chose the Aluminum cause the steel framed one seemed so heavy (about 2lbs more, we weighed them at the store). At 175 lbs, I have done very little damage to the bike; I run 60-70 lbs in the tires and check for loose spokes regularly (they can come loose), and have had no issues with the rims. I focus on smooth landings and only move up the jump height and gap after I feel I have mastered that size. When doing upgrades, you will notice that many of the parts on the P2 were well thought out and are a bit nicer than some of the other completes at this price point.


Grips - got lock ons
Pedals - pins wore out quick, but I liked their size and shape (keep the old ones for no-footers)
Cranks/BB - seem fine
Brakes - Strokers are awesome
Handlebars/Stem - got black markets for bling, but OEM's were fine
Transmission - got SS parts on the way - I am sick of slipping / slapping chain and that big old ugly derailleur out back
Fork - DJ2, its good for big hits, but clunks and has poor fine bump dampening and some stiction - will do an upgrade eventually (Argyle?)
Saddle - works fine
Rims/Hubs - I haven't had an issue, but I focus on being smooth to avoid trashing these, they might last forever.

Most peeps like my P2, its a great noob and intermediate bike - but I have also seen some really good riders using it as well. Its a joy to ride, looks bad ass, and seems sturdy enough for my riding level - I am sure you will love it.


----------



## JesseRohr (Sep 21, 2008)

All good news.


----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

JesseRohr said:


> All good news.


I certainly hope so, because I like the way the bike sounds and it will probably be my next ride


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

The Rhythm Lite tires are good. I run at 70psi and dont have any issues with them.
I cant see myself replacing them until I wear them out.



leif20 said:


> also lando, why didnt you make the bike singlespeed if youre using it for jumping


That might be an option down the road but I ride this bike everywhere; I ride dirt and park and bomb it down hills. And even though I have a gear ratio that I like and cruise around in 90% of the time at some moments I enjoy being able to switch to a higher or lower gear.


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

I have been leaving my P2 in the 16 ring on the rear cog at all times in anticipation of getting my SS (16t) rear end and chain. So, that will make it a 34x16 ~ 2:1 (soooo last year with all the 24x12 action coming out, right) - but, I can do all my neighborhood up hills now in that one gear, some even seated, I am really not suffering like I though I would - your body adjusts and it makes you stronger. I am in clean bike phase right now, but I still refuse to give up the front brake just yet - I am addicted to those strokers.


----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

i like having a front brake too
i dont know why most people dont just thread it through the fork
what is the reason that you dont run a front brake (if you dont) ?


----------



## JesseRohr (Sep 21, 2008)

Here she is...rides like a dream but it's going to take some getting used to with the short chainstays


----------



## JesseRohr (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

you said it rides like a dream?
im waiting for a detailed review from you before i go out and buy a bike


----------



## JesseRohr (Sep 21, 2008)

dude, I've had it like two hours...I'll have to ride it more than 20 mins to give a review.


----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

JesseRohr said:


> dude, I've had it like two hours...I'll have to ride it more than 20 mins to give a review.


lol man im not rushing you or anything haha enjoy the bike


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice pics. What camera?


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

JesseRohr said:


> dude, I've had it like two hours...I'll have to ride it more than 20 mins to give a review.


Dont forget to preload your shock with the appropriate PSI


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Nikon D80


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Woah... That looks pretty good. Why not ditch the derailleur and go single speed instead? 1 less part to destroy, if you're just going to be riding street with that.


----------



## JesseRohr (Sep 21, 2008)

I've got a singlespeed bike via a Redline Proline XL Alum. I bought the bike with gears for a reason...I thought about the P3 but the single speed was a turn off...

And yes, Nikon D80 with a 18-200mm Lens for these shots. Other glass used sometimes are a 18-105 and a 70-300 VR lenses.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Does the P. series only come in one size? Looking at the Spesh website, they only show L frames.


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

zorg said:


> Does the P. series only come in one size? Looking at the Spesh website, they only show L frames.


They're made in one size only, which is Large.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

LandoCommando said:


> They're made in one size only, which is Large.


That sucks. Who else makes a decently price complete DJ bike for a 5'7" rider?


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

zorg said:


> That sucks. Who else makes a decently price complete DJ bike for a 5'7" rider?


Giant STPs are a popular choice.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

LandoCommando said:


> Giant STPs are a popular choice.


What about the Jamis Kromo? Looks like a decent package for the price. The fork might be crap, but can always be swapped out later.


----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd love to get this bike, but lately the kona shonky has been on my mind
im not sure whether i want to spend 900 or 1300 on a bike
and im not sure whether or not to go rigid or dj3, 
can anyone shed some light


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

zorg said:


> What about the Jamis Kromo? Looks like a decent package for the price. The fork might be crap, but can always be swapped out later.


I have no idea about the Kromo. Luckily youve come to the right place.
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/dj-mtnx/jamis/kromo/PRD_416729_1575crx.aspx


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

zorg said:


> What about the Jamis Kromo? Looks like a decent package for the price. The fork might be crap, but can always be swapped out later.


The Kromo is an amazing bike. I'm looking to get one this summer. You're right, the fork does suck... but so does every bikes fork at the $1k mark. Even so, the fork will do you well until it breaks and then time for an upgrade to make it the ultimate DJ bike.

I test rode it and it rode extremely nice, when pulling manuals it felt like I was on a BMX bike. I love the bikes geometry. I was torn on wether I should grab the Large frame or the Medium as I am 6'4". When I rode the Medium I felt at home so I'm going with that frame size.

PS
The pics of the Ghost Blue do it no justice. It's bright, vibrant and original in person. I picture it matched with the Pink Argyles and it brings a smile to my face.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks. I'll use almost exclusively to go around a pump track, so the fork should last a while.


----------



## AOKMXER99 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a Giant STP SS and Im 6' and love it. Rode bmx my whole life and the STP feels great, jumps and manuels like a dream. 

That new P2 is BEAUTIFUL! Love the color...


----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

im getting antsy here i want a fvcking bike already
is the bike worth buying for me who will be riding urban and park, with barely any DJ's?
I am very interested in it, and am hoping to buy a bike sooner than later


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

leif20 said:


> im getting antsy here i want a fvcking bike already
> is the bike worth buying for me who will be riding urban and park, with barely any DJ's?
> I am very interested in it, and am hoping to buy a bike sooner than later


Buy Steel if your riding Urban/Parks. DJs are a little more forgiving than cement so you can get away with aluminum when riding in the dirt.


----------



## leif20 (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks, thats a great tip. all i have to do now is get the balls to drop the coin on the bike


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

looks nice!! damn i want another one.... i have an 04 "short" frame. which i still ride quite often despite my regular xc racing exploits. i've beaten the living **** out of it and it's still rolling. the newer ones are so sweet looking... Hmmmm..


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

BTW, I've been riding my Kromo around the pump track a bit. The bike is a hoot. The fork seems to leak oil already or something. That's okay, that can wait. The wheels look absolutely bomb proof. The Stroker brakes are nice, not that I'm going to use them much.

I'm wondering if the front hub can be converted to through axle.


----------



## Bullit21 (Feb 2, 2004)

Leif

Take a look at the Thunderbird or Night Train from Eastern as well. I am about 5'10" and 175lbs and beat the snot out of my '08 Night Train with no issues. You are getting an argyle, Alex rims and some nice eastern proprietary parts for $1,300.


----------

